# سؤال !!!!!



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

[size="4"[color="blue"]]*اولا احب ان اشكر الادمان الجميل لانة عملى حظر لمدة اسبوع و بعدين شهر باكمله
 اما بعد فلقد درست كثيرا الكتاب المقدس فى الفترة السابقة و لدى سؤال ؟؟[/color]



قال المسيح :ان كنتم تحبوننيى فاحفظوا وصاياى
و قال ايضا : و تعبدونى باطلا وانتم تعلمون تعاليمى 
قال ايضا : انتم لا تعلمون ما تعبدون ونحن نعلم ما نعبد


و فى الانجيل اصحاح يقول : الايمان بالخبر و الخبر بكلمت المسيح 


اسف لانى لا اذكر العدد و الاصحاح و لتفادى الخطاء فى العدد و الاصحاحات 


من هنا السوال ؟؟؟
اين قال المسيح كلمت انا لالقنوم الثانى؟؟؟ كما تعتقدوا 
و ذلك من كلام المسيح ؟؟ لان الخبر من كلمتة  و اكيد ايضا فهيا من احد وصاياة و انتم تعبدونة فتعرفونة و انتم تحبونة فاحفظتوا وصاياه*[/size]


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

* هنا هاجم السيد المسيح تمسك اليهود بالشكليات القاتلة تحت ستار الحفاظ على التقليد، إذ كانوا أشبه بمن يكرمون الرب بشفاهم، أما قلوبهم فمبتعدة عن الله

يعني قصدالمسيح في أية " و باطلا يعبدونني " ليس ان الخطأ هو عبادته له المجد بل الخطأ كان عبادته بالطريقة الخاطئة فهم يعبدونه بالشكليات و لكنهم في الحقيقة مبتعدين عن الروحانيات
اي يكرمونه بشفاههم و لكن قلوبهم مبتعدة عن العبادة الحقة الصادقة !!

إذ يظنون في أنفسهم أنهم حراس الناموس و المسيح أكد لهم أنهم يبطلون كلام الله وناموسه خلال تقليدهم الخاطيء. وإذ يفتخرون أنهم يحفظون النبوات

و بالتالي هذه العبادة الباطلة !! 
التي تقوم على المظاهر و الماديات و لكن القلوب فارغة و غير صادقة 
​*


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا و لكنك لم تجبى على سؤالى و هو اين قاال المسيح انا اقنوم الابن الثانى اعبدونى
و تذكروا !!!! الايمان بالخبر و الخبر بكلمت المسيح 
احفظوا وصاياه كما قال
فلابد انها احد وةصاياة لانها اساس العقيدة  و شكرا*


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> *شكرا و لكنك لم تجبى على سؤالى و هو اين قاال المسيح انا اقنوم الابن الثانى اعبدونى
> و تذكروا !!!! الايمان بالخبر و الخبر بكلمت المسيح
> احفظوا وصاياه كما قال
> فلابد انها احد وةصاياة لانها اساس العقيدة  و شكرا*



*لانه بكل بساطة الاقانيم لا يجب الفصل بينها !!! 
عندما يتكلم الابن و هو المسيح فهذا يعني ان الله هو الذي يتكلم لان المسيح هو كلمة الله التي بها نطق للبشرية !! 
​*


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

*و قال المسيح ايضا : انا كلمت العالم علانية انا علمت كل حين فى المجمع و الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود و فى الخفاء لم اتكلم بشىء  

انظر ايضا هذة الاية توكد كلامى فى المشاركة السابقة 
لابد انها نكون احد كلام المسيح و لابد انها تكون من فم المسيح لانة تكلم مع العالم علانيه 
اين قال انا اقنوم الابن الثانى* *فاعبدونى *


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> *\
> اين قال انا اقنوم الابن الثانى* *فاعبدونى *



*هو انتوا ما عندكوا غير هالكلمتين نازلين فيها متل الببغاء !!! 
قلنالك يا عم المسيح هو ناطق باسم الله !!! 
يعني المسيح هو كلمة الله و ذاته !! 
لا داعي لوجود هذا الكلام حرفيااااااااااااااااااا بل هناك دلائل في الكتاب المقدس و اقوى من الكلام الحرفي الذي تطلبونه 
عجبي !! 

 «أنا والآب واحد»

«قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ»​*


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *لانه بكل بساطة الاقانيم لا يجب الفصل بينها !!! ​*
> *عندما يتكلم الابن و هو المسيح فهذا يعني ان الله هو الذي يتكلم لان المسيح هو كلمة الله التي بها نطق للبشرية !! *​


 
الاب ليس الابن و الابن ليس الاب و الاب ليس اللروح القدوس كل واحد بالنسبة لغيرة هو اخر و ما كان هذا كان ينفى الثالوث ( بسم الثالوث القدوس) اظنك فهمتى كلامى 

قال المسيح : انى صاعد الى ابى و ابيكم و الهى و الهكم 
و قال ايضا : الذى يشهد لى هو *اخر *لم تسمعه صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته 


فبالتالى اجابة خاطئة لا ن الاب ليس الابن


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> الاب ليس الابن و الابن ليس الاب و الاب ليس اللروح القدوس كل واحد بالنسبة لغيرة هو اخر و ما كان هذا كان ينفى الثالوث ( بسم الثالوث القدوس) اظنك فهمتى كلامى
> 
> قال المسيح : انى صاعد الى ابى و ابيكم و الهى و الهكم
> و قال ايضا : الذى يشهد لى هو *اخر *لم تسمعه صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته
> ...


 
*لا تأخذ قرارات ذاتية سخيفة !! *​ 
*«قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ»*​


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> [size="4"[color=blue]][b]اولا احب ان اشكر الادمان الجميل لانة عملى حظر لمدة اسبوع و بعدين شهر باكمله[/b][/color][b][/size][/b]
> [b][size="4"[color="blue"] اما بعد فلقد درست كثيرا الكتاب المقدس فى الفترة السابقة و لدى سؤال ؟؟[/size][/b]
> *[size="4"[color="blue"][/size]*
> *[size="4"[color="blue"][/size]*
> ...


*طريقة صياغتك للاستشهادات و الاسئلة تدل علي انك جاهل مشتت سطحي تنقل بعمي *​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

esambraveheart قال:


> *طريقة صياغتك للاستشهادات و الاسئلة تدل علي انك جاهل مشتت سطحي تنقل بعمي​*​


​

*فعلا هو يتبع اسلوب التشتيت بيكون بسؤال فجأة بيصير بعشرة !!*
*هو فعلا مش عارف يرتب افكاره و لا حتى عارف يسأل *​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

*حرام اضاعة الوقت للاجابة على اسئلتك التي لا تنم الا عن جهل فظيع !! و صعوبة في استخدام العقل و البحث !! 
فانت تريد النقد و الهجوم لا الاستفادة ​*


----------



## esambraveheart (23 أغسطس 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *فعلا هو يتبع اسلوب التشتيت بيكون بسؤال فجأة بيصير بعشرة !!​*
> 
> *هو فعلا مش عارف يرتب افكاره و لا حتى عارف يسأل و مش بعيدة يتم حظره مرة اخرى *


 

*اختي العزيزه ​**لا تتعبي نفسك و لا تضيعي وقتك مع امثال هذا المشتت*​


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

ايه كل الشتيمة دى ليه يعنى؟؟ هذا ضد كتابك المقدس الذى يقول   
مستعدين للاجابة عن كل ما يسالكم على الرجاء الذى فيكم 
و ايضا : مستعدين  لتكريز باسم الرب فى اوقات مناسبة و غير مناسبة

احبوا اعدائكم


----------



## Rosetta (23 أغسطس 2010)

> *و تم برمجته مسبقا علي رفض كل اجابه​*


*كفيت ووفيت أخي الحبيب 
هذا هو حال كل مسلم ليس هو فقط 
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2010)

*يغلق لحين تواجد مشرف القسم للتصرف
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> ايه كل الشتيمة دى ليه يعنى؟؟


 
*نعتذر يا أخونا العزيز علي ما قيل ...... مع أنه لا يعتبر شتيمة *
*فهذا وصف فقط لحالتك التي أنت بها الأن*
*فأنت جاهل فعلاً لأنك تجهل الكتاب المقدس والإيمان المسيحي وأكبر دليل عدم ذكرك للشواهد وللأيات بشكل صحيح بل تنسخ فقط مما قاله العميان الأخرين*
*وغير ذلك أنت مشتت ولا تعي ما تقول ....
*
*فما معني أن يقول السيد المسيح له كل المجد أنا الأقنوم الصاني أعبدوني :11azy:*
*أهذا يعقل ....*

*أيستطيع أحد مع الفارق طبعاً أن يقول .... أنا الكلمة الناطقة أنا العقل في الإنسان فأسمعوني ؟*

*يا أخي الأقنوم هو صفة ذاتيه في جوهر الله صفة ذاتيه وليست شخص ذاتي ...*

*فالله مثلث الأقانيم ذات وعقل وروح ولا يمكن فصل الروح عن العقل عن الذات لأنهم بالنهاية واحد وهو الله *
*فلا يمكن أن يكون الله هو الله دون روح أو دون عقل وكلمة أو دون ذات ووجود ولكنه بهم جل جلاله الله ....*
*ولكن العقل غير الروح غير الذات هذا غير ذاك كعمل ومهام فالروح تحي والذات وجود وكيان والعقل كلمة ناصقة عاقله ولكن كلهم في الله والله بهم يكون*
*أقانيم ثلاثة متمايزة ولكنها غير منفصله لأن بأنفصال أحدها لا يكون الله الله*​ 


vilmos قال:


> هذا ضد كتابك المقدس الذى يقول
> مستعدين للاجابة عن كل ما يسالكم على الرجاء الذى فيكم
> و ايضا : مستعدين لتكريز باسم الرب فى اوقات مناسبة و غير مناسبة
> احبوا اعدائكم


 
*وأين هذا السؤال كي نجيب ....*
*هناك تخبط في وضع السؤال *
*وهذا لا يرتقي ليكون سؤال كونه نابع عن شخص جاهل  بالكتاب المقدس لا يعي ما يقول*
*وسؤاله غير منطقي بالمرة بل هو نسخ أعمي مما يقوله العميان ....*
*وبجد صدقني أحنا بنحب الكل ..... وهنا نخدم الكل بس علي الأقل يكون الكل دول بيحولوا يفكروا بس مش طلبن أقتناع بمعتقداتنا بل محاولة التفكير فيها*

*شكراً يا أخت دونا علي خدمتك ومحبتك .... يفتح الموضوع من جديد لانتظار رد السائل *​


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا استاذ توين 
و من قال لك انى جاهل ؟؟ افلا كلما جاء احد لا تشتهى به نفسك قلت علية جاهل؟؟ ولا يوجد اى شى اسمه حوار و تفاهم؟؟ اعذرنى فانه لا يوجد غبى الا و يصف الناس بالغباء و يعتقد انة اذكى منه

اما بالنسبة للسؤال  اريد منك اجابة ما هو اعتقادك فى المسيح؟؟؟*

*تعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم *


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> *شكرا استاذ توين *
> *و من قال لك انى جاهل ؟؟ افلا كلما جاء احد لا تشتهى به نفسك قلت علية جاهل؟؟ ولا يوجد اى شى اسمه حوار و تفاهم؟؟ اعذرنى فانه لا يوجد غبى الا و يصف الناس بالغباء و يعتقد انة اذكى منه*


*أخي العزيز ما دخل ما تقول بالوصف ؟*
*أنا جاهل بالبوذية مثلاً وجاهل بعلم الفضاء *
*فعندما أذهب للبوذين كيف أحاورهم واسألهم عن شئ لا أعرفه بل فقط أقول لهم أنتم كفرة !*
*فأنت تجهل الكتاب المقدس كونك لم تقرأه وهذا أقل شئ*
*.... فأنا قرأت كتابي المقدس حوالي السبع مرات في سنة واحده ومع ذلك أنا ما زلت جاهل به *

*ويا أخي أنا مقولتش عليك غبي ولا شئ *
*فأنا أقل مما تتصور فأنا لا شئ ..... وكثيراً أتمني أن أن أجد الا شئ هذا فهو قد تاه مني*​


vilmos قال:


> *اما بالنسبة للسؤال اريد منك اجابة ما هو اعتقادك فى المسيح؟؟؟*
> 
> *تعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم *


 
*أي سؤال تريد أجابته ؟*

*عامة أعتقادي في السيد المسيح له كل المجد ..... هو الله الظاهر في الجسد *
*الله الذي تجسد أخذ جسداً لفداء وخلاص البشر*
*وهذا هو الحق الذي حررنا*​


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا استاذى 
اجابة على سؤالى كما تقول : أعتقادي في السيد المسيح له كل المجد ..... هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 
الله الذي تجسد أخذ جسداً لفداء وخلاص البشر

1-و المسيح قال انا كلمت العالم علانية انا علمت كل حين فى المجمع و الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود و فى الخفاء لم اتكلم بشىء 
2- قال ايضا ان كنتم تحبوننى احفظوا وصاياى 
3- الايمان بالخبر و الخبر بكلمته المسيح 
اذن استاذى العزيز انت مطالب  بالدليل ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد من (لسان يسوع) لانة الايمان بالخبر من كلمت المسيح و لا بد انها تكون احد وصاياه  لانها من اساس العقيدة 
*


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

*المسيح قال : ان الحياه الابدية هى ان يعرفوك انت الله الحق وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته*


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> *شكرا استاذى *
> *اجابة على سؤالى كما تقول : أعتقادي في السيد المسيح له كل المجد ..... هو الله الظاهر في الجسد *
> *الله الذي تجسد أخذ جسداً لفداء وخلاص البشر*
> 
> ...


*طويب بما أنك تعيد وتذيد فقط .....*
*الرجاء أخضار الأيات بصورة صحيحة مع الشاهد ..... لوضع الأجابة *​


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

*حاضر بس هذا سوف ياخد منى بعض الوقت لان كل هذة الايات انا حافظها بالفعل 

المسيح يقول ان الحياة الابدية هى ان يعرفوك انت الله الحق وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته

*


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> *حاضر بس هذا سوف ياخد منى بعض الوقت لان كل هذة الايات انا حافظها بالفعل *


*خد وقتك عزيزي*
*الرجاء جلب الأية بالشاهد لتكون الأجابة علي نور *​ 


vilmos قال:


> *المسيح يقول ان الحياة الابدية هى ان يعرفوك انت الله الحق وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته*



*ده سؤال مختلف عن سؤالك الأساسي ال أنا لسه مش فهمه بس لك الرد في ه1ا الموضوع **ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع ال*

*وأي أضافة أو تعليق علي هذا الرابط الرجاء وضعها هنا*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2010)

*هل قال السيد المسيح عن نفسة انه ابن الله الوحيد نعم  قالها
لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية* 17  لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلص به العالم* 18  الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد* يوحنا3 : 16- 18​*


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

*اوك
يوحنا 18-20
انا كلمت العالم علانية انا علمت كل حين فى المجمع و الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود و فى الخفاء لم اتكلم بشىء

يوحنا19:18 
وباطلا يعبدوننى وهم يعلمون تعاليم هى وصايا الناس
في رسالة رومية الإصحاح 10 العدد 17
الايمان بالخبر و الخبر بكلمة المسيح 

يوحنا 14-17
ان كنتم تحبوننى فاحفظوا وصاياى
يوحنا:17-3
ان الحياة الابدية هى ان يعرفوك انت الله الحق وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته*


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> *اوك*
> *يوحنا 18-20*
> *انا كلمت العالم علانية انا علمت كل حين فى المجمع و الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود و فى الخفاء لم اتكلم بشىء*
> 
> ...


 
*حلو أوي ....*
*أيه السؤال بقي وبوضوح*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2010)

*سؤالك اتجاوب هل قال المسيح انا ابن الله الوحيد نعم قالها اما الانشاءات دى مالهاش معنى المسيح قال انا ابن الله الوحيد مشاركتك الأخيره ماهى الا مماطلة مجرد اقتباسات من شخص مدلس لايفهم مايقول يدعى انه يعرف المسيحيه وهو لايفهم اى نص فيها بل يقوم بلى النصوص حتى يفسرها عل هواه​*


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ماشى يا عم سامح ادينى انتا النص 
اعذرونى لضيق الوقت بكرا هاكمل انشاء الله 
مستنى النص يا سامح 
شكرا للاستاذ توين والسوال هو زى ما سامح قال كدا على لسان يسوع  :لان الخبر بكلمت المسيح وايضا هو تكلم علانية [/COLOR*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> *ماشى يا عم سامح ادينى انتا النص
> اعذرونى لضيق الوقت بكرا هاكمل انشاء الله
> مستنى النص يا سامح
> شكرا للاستاذ توين والسوال هو زى ما سامح قال كدا على لسان يسوع  :لان الخبر بكلمت المسيح وايضا هو تكلم علانية [/color*



*حد فاهم حاجه؟ ياريت اللى فهم معنى كلامه يحطنا فى الصورة*


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

*عامة نصع نحن الأيات كاملة لعدم فهمها ناقصة ,,,,,*​


vilmos قال:


> *اوك*
> *يوحنا 18-20*
> *انا كلمت العالم علانية انا علمت كل حين فى المجمع و الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود و فى الخفاء لم اتكلم بشىء*



 [q-bible] 
19 فَسَأَلَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ يَسُوعَ عَنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ وَعَنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ. 
20 أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ. 
21 لِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُنِي أَنَا؟ اِسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَمِعُوا مَاذَا كَلَّمْتُهُمْ. هُوَذَا هَؤُلاَءِ يَعْرِفُونَ مَاذَا قُلْتُ أَنَا». 

[/q-bible]​ 


vilmos قال:


> *يوحنا19:18 *
> *وباطلا يعبدوننى وهم يعلمون تعاليم هى وصايا الناس*



*أصحاح وشاهد خطأ .....*
*الشاهد متي 9:15*
[q-bible]7 يَا مُرَاؤُونَ! حَسَناً تَنَبَّأَ عَنْكُمْ إِشَعْيَاءُ قَائِلاً: 
8 يَقْتَرِبُ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ بِفَمِهِ وَيُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً. 
9 وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ».[/q-bible]​ 


vilmos قال:


> *في رسالة رومية الإصحاح 10 العدد 17*
> *الايمان بالخبر و الخبر بكلمة المسيح *



[q-bible] 
لَكِنْ مَاذَا يَقُولُ؟ «اَلْكَلِمَةُ قَرِيبَةٌ مِنْكَ فِي فَمِكَ وَفِي قَلْبِكَ» (أَيْ كَلِمَةُ الإِيمَانِ الَّتِي نَكْرِزُ بِهَا) 
9 لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ خَلَصْتَ. 
10 لأَنَّ الْقَلْبَ يُؤْمَنُ بِهِ لِلْبِرِّ وَالْفَمَ يُعْتَرَفُ بِهِ لِلْخَلاَصِ. 
11 لأَنَّ الْكِتَابَ يَقُولُ: «كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُخْزَى». 
12 لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِيِّ وَالْيُونَانِيِّ لأَنَّ رَبّاً وَاحِداً لِلْجَمِيعِ غَنِيّاً لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِهِ. 
13 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ. 
14 فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُونَ بِمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ. وَكَيْفَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا بِهِ؟ وَكَيْفَ يَسْمَعُونَ بِلاَ كَارِزٍ؟ 
15 وَكَيْفَ يَكْرِزُونَ إِنْ لَمْ يُرْسَلُوا؟ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَا أَجْمَلَ أَقْدَامَ الْمُبَشِّرِينَ بِالسَّلاَمِ الْمُبَشِّرِينَ بِالْخَيْرَاتِ». 
16 لَكِنْ لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ قَدْ أَطَاعُوا الإِنْجِيلَ لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ يَقُولُ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا؟» 
17 إِذاً الإِيمَانُ بِالْخَبَرِ وَالْخَبَرُ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ. 

[/q-bible]​ 


vilmos قال:


> *يوحنا 14-17*
> *ان كنتم تحبوننى فاحفظوا وصاياى*



*شاهد خطأ ..... يوحنا 14 :15 *
[q-bible]13 وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالاِبْنِ. 
14 إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ. 
15 «إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ 
16 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ 
17 رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. 
18 لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. [/q-bible]
​ 


vilmos قال:


> *يوحنا:17-3*
> *ان الحياة الابدية هى ان يعرفوك انت الله الحق وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته*



[q-bible]1 تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً 
2 إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ. 
3 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. 
4 أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. 
5 وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ. [/q-bible]​


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

*سامح ماسماتكس 
استاذى هو انا بكلم مين ؟؟ 
اعطينى اساس عقيدتك بان يسوع هو الله المتجسد بفمه فى الكتاب المقدس
ايه بقا الكلام اللى موش فاهمة؟؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2010)

*هو الآيه قالت ابن الله ولا ابن الله الوحيد؟
جاوب​*


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

*بعد وضع الأيات وسياقها .... أين السؤال *
*ولو كان السؤال الذي أجهله أنا أجابه الأخ سامح ما دخل الأجابة والسؤال يالأيات المقتبسة ؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أغسطس 2010)

*ممكن يا جماعة تسيبوا لي عبد وسام شوية ؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أغسطس 2010)

استاذ فيلموس ركز معايا ولكت احذر فكل كلمة هاتكتبها هاسئلك اي سؤال فيها لذلك ركز في كلامك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2010)

*يجاوب بس على السؤال الاول؟​*


----------



## vilmos (23 أغسطس 2010)

*اخ توين ! يعنى انت بتفهمنى انى الكتاب المقدس موش فية الايات دى؟؟ 
ان كان الاصحاح خطا فانا اسف قلت فى المشاركة الاولى انى اسف لعدم وضع الاصحاح و العدد لانى انا حافظهم فى دماغى فقط و تذكر انا جبتهم فى وقت اقل ما سياتك جبتهم فيه و شكرا*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 أغسطس 2010)

*يا بابا المشكله انك بتحط الكلام ومعاه تفسير وسام  وانت مش فاهم الصح من الغلط​*


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> *اخ توين ! يعنى انت بتفهمنى انى الكتاب المقدس موش فية الايات دى؟؟ *
> *ان كان الاصحاح خطا فانا اسف قلت فى المشاركة الاولى انى اسف لعدم وضع الاصحاح و العدد لانى انا حافظهم فى دماغى فقط و تذكر انا جبتهم فى وقت اقل ما سياتك جبتهم فيه و شكرا*


 
*لا تعليق وعلي القارئ أن يفهم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أغسطس 2010)

*فيلموس يا عبد وسام

ركز معايا 
انا هاعتبرك ماسألتش اي سؤال ولا حطيت اي كلمة

المطلوب دلوقتى

اني ارى اول مشاركة ليك

بس خلي بالك
اي كلمة هاتكتبها انت تكون قدها 
*


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

*تم حذف كل المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع .... مع أحترامي للكل *

*أخونا السائل لك التوضيح ومطلق الخرية في عرض سؤالك الأساسي لوضع الأجابة*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أغسطس 2010)

*طيب حيث انك مش عايز تتكلم ، هامسك انا كلامك واسألك فيه ونشوف انت فاهم ولا ناقل دون وعي !!!

هو المسيح لما قال :*



> * وباطلا يعبدوننى وهم يعلمون تعاليم هى وصايا الناس*



*كان بيكلم مين هنا ؟؟؟*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا للتنظيف .. *


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

*علي كلام الحبيب مولكا*
*ديه الأيه واضحه *​ 
[Q-BIBLE]
يَا مُرَاؤُونَ! *حَسَناً تَنَبَّأَ عَنْكُمْ إِشَعْيَاءُ قَائِلاً:* 
يَقْتَرِبُ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ بِفَمِهِ وَيُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً
وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ​
[/Q-BIBLE]
*كان بيكلم مين وليه*
*ومن قائل هذه العبارة ..... علل :hlp:*​


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *شكرا للتنظيف .. *


 
*أنا في الخدمة يا حبيبي :t30:*​


----------



## esambraveheart (24 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> *اوك
> يوحنا 18-20
> انا كلمت العالم علانية انا علمت كل حين فى المجمع و الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود و فى الخفاء لم اتكلم بشىء
> 
> ...


*الجدع ده فعلا قرا  له كلمتين في موقع اسلامي و فرحان بيهم و واضح جدا انه ناقل بعمي و حتي مش فاهم لا اللي هو ناقله و لا الكلام اللي مكتوب ف الردود و  فعلا عنده حاجه مش مظبوطه في مخه  و جاي يجادل بس لمجرد الفرقعه و التحديات الطفوليه الصبيانيه.
فعلا خسارة تضييع الوقت مع مثل هذا المجادل الطفل ..و الاستاذ روك لو شاف الموضوع بالتاكيد حايغلقه و يدي صاحبنا كارت احمر.
لكن حتي يحين الوقت لحدوث هذا فانا حاتابع و اتفرج عشان فعلا كان نفسي اضحك من زمان علي" التحف" اللي بتخرج من تحت ايد ابن مرضعة الرجال وسام
:heat:
​*


----------



## esambraveheart (24 أغسطس 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *طيب حيث انك مش عايز تتكلم ، هامسك انا كلامك واسألك فيه ونشوف انت فاهم ولا ناقل دون وعي !!!
> 
> هو المسيح لما قال :
> وباطلا يعبدوننى وهم يعلمون تعاليم هى وصايا الناس
> ...


*واضح ان السؤال صعب عليه يا استاذ مولكا..لان اللي حفظوه الكلمتين ماقالولوش علي اجابة سؤال صعب زى ده:t30:
انا حاساعده شويه يمكن يجاوب :
اول حرف من اسمهم " بني اسرائيل "...:t30:
ياللا جاوب بقي و خلليك شاطر:heat:​*


----------



## vilmos (25 أغسطس 2010)

*


twin قال:



علي كلام الحبيب مولكا
ديه الأيه واضحه ​ 
[q-bible]
يَا مُرَاؤُونَ! حَسَناً تَنَبَّأَ عَنْكُمْ إِشَعْيَاءُ قَائِلاً: 
يَقْتَرِبُ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ بِفَمِهِ وَيُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً
وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ​
[/q-bible]
كان بيكلم مين وليه
ومن قائل هذه العبارة ..... علل :hlp:​

أنقر للتوسيع...




انا اسف لتاخرى لظروف عملى و ايضا انتم تعلمون اننا فى شهر رمضان و الوقت ضيق جدا جدا 

بالنسبة للموضوع الاية نمسكها من الاول 

3- فاجاب و قال لهم و انتم ايضا لماذا تتعدون وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
4- فان الله اوصى قائلا اكرم اباك و امك و من يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا.
5- و اما انتم فتقولون من قال لابيه او امه قربان هو الذي تنتفع به مني فلا يكرم اباه او امه.
6- فقد ابطلتم وصية الله بسبب تقليدكم.
7- يا مراؤون حسنا تنبا عنكم اشعياء قائلا.
8- يقترب الي هذا الشعب بفمه و يكرمني بشفتيه و اما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا.
9- و باطلا يعبدونني و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس.

المسيح يوجة الحديث للكتبة والفريسيون و بعض اليهود  الذين يعتقدون انهم ينفذو الناموس ولكنهم لا ينفذوة بل وينقضوه بتقاليدهم ومعتقداتهم


بالنسبة لكلمت الابن الوحيد .... نعم هيا مذكورة فى الاية 
ان احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد 
بس فى ابنا لله كتير كما ذكر الكتاب المقدس زى اليهود ابناء الله 
و هذا ان دل يدل على ان الكتاب يناقض نفسه؟ ازاى ابن واحد وازاى فى ابناء كتير؟؟

يبقا ايه الحل؟؟؟ اقولك انا ايه الحل 
ان كل اليهود ابناء الله موش زى مانتا فاكر لا انه خلفهم مثلا ؟؟سبحان الله و تعالى  دا لقبهم لان الله فضلهم على العالمين ولكنهم نكروا كل هذا و القصة معروفة للجميع
و المسيح كان منهم ايضا و لكن الله فضلة على الناس و ارسله كما هو يقول فى:
لاني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لاعمل  مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني
وقال ايضا: لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد  بين الله والناس، الانسان يسوع المسيح


انا بقا مستنى الاية اللى هيا من احد وصايا و اسسس العقيدة ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد
الاية تنفى ما تعتقدوا فى المسيح الاية تقول و بااااااااااااااااطلا تعبدوووووووووونى 
تعرفون الحق و الحق يحرككم
*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أغسطس 2010)

> *تعرفون الحق و الحق يحرككم​*


*كفاية تردد في العبارة دي !! فالمقصود بها انتم المسلمون الذين لا تعرفون المسيح !! 

رسالة القديس يوحنّا الأولى، الفصل الأول، الآية رقم 8: "لم تكونوا على الحق"، أي لم تتبعوا المسيح، ويضيف "اتتنا الشريعة على يد موسى"، والحق مع من اتى؟ لقد اتى مع يسوع (راجع يو1/17). اذاً كلمة: "تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم" تعني: تعرفون المسيح، وإذا سعيتم لعيش تعليمه، تخرجون من الشريعة المتحجرة إلى الحقيقة الأكيدة، وإذا لم تعرفوا الحق: "تموتون بخطاياكم". فعدم معرفة الحقيقة يوصل إلى الموت.

​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 أغسطس 2010)

*



			بالنسبة لكلمت الابن الوحيد .... نعم هيا مذكورة فى الاية 
ان احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنة الوحيد 
بس فى ابنا لله كتير كما ذكر الكتاب المقدس زى اليهود ابناء الله 
و هذا ان دل يدل على ان الكتاب يناقض نفسه؟ ازاى ابن واحد وازاى فى ابناء كتير؟؟

يبقا ايه الحل؟؟؟ اقولك انا ايه الحل 
ان كل اليهود ابناء الله موش زى مانتا فاكر لا انه خلفهم مثلا ؟؟سبحان الله و تعالى دا لقبهم لان الله فضلهم على العالمين ولكنهم نكروا كل هذا و القصة معروفة للجميع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تفسيرك غير صحيح بالمره فاليهود لو فهموها كما انتفهمتها لما طلبوا قتله ابدا فما الداعى لقتله فهو قال انه ابن الله كما هم ايضا ابناء الله لكننا نجد اليهود فهموها انه الابن المعلن عنه فى العهد القديم فطالبوا بقتله
[q-bible]"يَسُوعُ: أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ. فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً ( مساويًا ) نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ. " (يو 5/17-18) [/q-bible]. 
وتكرّر هذا الموقف أيضًا عندما قال لهم " أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" يقول الكتاب 
[q-bible]" فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» " (يو10/30-33).
[/q-bible]
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> *
> 
> 
> بس فى ابنا لله كتير كما ذكر الكتاب المقدس زى اليهود ابناء الله
> ...



*هذا ان دل علي شئ فانما يدل علي انك " بغبغان " تكرر بجهل ما حفظته بلا فهم لمجرد ان تحدث صوت و جلبه و فرقعه .
المسيح نفسه دعانا و دعا كل من يصنع مشيئة الله الاب " اخوته "..و عنما نصير اخوة المسيح ابن الله الوحيد ..نصير نحن ايضا ابناء الله بالنعمة التي اعطانا المسيح اياها .
  لان من يصنع مشيئة ابي الذي في السموات هو اخي واختي وامي
متي 12:50​*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 أغسطس 2010)

vilmos قال:


> *
> الاية تنفى ما تعتقدوا فى المسيح الاية تقول و بااااااااااااااااطلا تعبدوووووووووونى
> 
> *


*
انت يا ابني بتفهم و لا مخك ده لابسه في رجلك ؟؟؟؟
المخاطب في الاية هو :
 في العهد القديم : شعب بني اسرائيل الضال...
و في العهد الجديد : احفادهم من اليهود و الكتبة و الفريسيين ...و ليس المسيحيين يا بغبغان الغبره​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 أغسطس 2010)

*وحتى لاترجع وتسأل اين تكلم العهد القديم عن المسيح ابن الله الوحيد التى اغتاظ اليهود من السيد المسيح بسبب انه يقول عن نفسه ابن الله المذكوره فى العهد القديم وليس العامه هاهى الآيه

يقول سليمان النبى والملك فى سفره ( الأمثال 30: 4)*

[q-bible]*{ من صعد إلى السماوات و نزل ؟ من جمع الريح في حفنتيه ؟ 

من صرّ المياه في ثوب ؟ من ثبّت جميع أطراف الأرض .

ما اسمه و ما اسم ابنه إن عرفت ؟ }( أمثال30: 4)
*[/q-bible]


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2010)

يُغلق بسبب التشتيت و الخروج عن تخصص القسم الخاص بطرح سؤال و تقديم إجابة


----------

